# Orange Glazed Roast Chicken Breasts with Sweet Potatoes



## Becky (May 2, 2002)

Orange-Glazed Roast Chicken Breasts with Sweet Potatoes

Flavorful and home-style, this delicious meal is surprising low in calories!!!   ;~D

BASTING SAUCE:

1/4 cup orange marmalade

2 tablespoons orange juice

1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar

1 teaspoon dried thyme leaves

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon pepper

CHICKEN AND VEGETABLES:

4 bone-in skinless chicken breast halves

2 medium dark orange sweet potatoes, peeled, cut into 1-inch cubes (I had to use yams)

1 medium onion, cut in 8 wedges

1 teaspoon olive oil

1/3 cup Craisins

1/4 cup orange juice

Preheat oven to 375 degrees.  In small saucepan, combine all basting sauce ingredients; cook over low heat for 3 to 4 minutes or until marmalade is melted, stirring occasionally.  Place chicken breast halves in un-greased 9x13 inch baking pan.  Brush with half of basting sauce.  In medium bowl, toss potatoes and onion with oil;  place around chicken.  Bake for 25 minutes.  Meanwhile, soak cranberries in 1/4 cup orange juice.  Remove pan from oven.  Brush chicken again with remaining basting sauce.  Stir gently to coat vegetables with pan juices.  With slotted spoon, sprinkle cranberries over vegetables;  drizzle with juice.  Return to oven;  bake an additional 20 minutes or until chicken is fork-tender and juices run clear, and vegetables are tender.  Makes 4 servings.

Nutritional Values:  340 calories, 5 grams fat, 75 mg. cholesterol, 220 mg. sodium, 46 grams carbohydrate

Dietary Exchanges:  2 starch, 1 fruit, 3 very lean meat, 1/2 fat
 OR
3 carbohydrate, 3 very lean meat, 1/2 fat

Poultry       Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------

